# so curious...Ages?? Kids?? Married??



## skybluheaven

Im curious about a few things....how old are u ladies...im 28!!!

Do u have any kids yet or are u waiting to TTC ur first? I have one almost 8 month old!!!

Are u married...engadged(if so when's the date)...living together...so on so forth? Not married here...no date set...marriage kinda scares me lol.

Are any of u in school? For what? I finished my masters in psychology and was thinking of going for doctorate buuuut I don't know im also trying to get certified as lactation consultant right now.

Anything else u wanna share???


----------



## magicteapot

Hai! This will be my first buba! Not married but living with partner, I'm almost 23 and he is 24 (25 this year  ). We might get married after babies but we are just seeing how it all goes  Yaaay! I am a bit nervous about marriage too! Eepers! Lol!
ummm I also like eating cheese :D hehehe
xx


----------



## skybluheaven

Nice fact about the cheese!!!!! Hehe


----------



## LunaRose

Hey :flower:

My name is Lisa, I'm 24 & I have a 23 month old son called Jayden. We are currently WTT indefinitely .. Hopefully we will be TTC in the next few years :(

I've been with my OH for almost 7 years & we are living together. No wedding bells as of yet, much to my dismay! I can't wait to get married!


----------



## skybluheaven

LunaRose said:


> Hey :flower:
> 
> My name is Lisa, I'm 24 & I have a 23 month old son called Jayden. We are currently WTT indefinitely .. Hopefully we will be TTC in the next few years :(
> 
> I've been with my OH for almost 7 years & we are living together. No wedding bells as of yet, much to my dismay! I can't wait to get married!

I hope u hear those wedding bells soon!!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

I'm 28 too!! WTT for our first. :) DH and I have been married almost 2 years, together for about 3. We were friends for 10 years before we started dating. I'm currently working on my BA in History, but I've put it on hold until I can find the motivation to finish.


----------



## Pugmommy

34 here. No kids, WTT on my first, in like, a century. :( I'm dating someone, but I'm not hanging my hat on him yet! I'm be getting my MSL/IS (Masters in Library/Information Science) in 2012-13 depending on how many classes I take. I start in Sept!

(I also like cheese. Nom)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hello all


I'm 20, 21 in Sept. Living together and engaged, getting married 25th August this year! :D We've been together 2 1/2 years April just gone, 3 years in October.

This will be our 1st babs :D We will be NTNP from June - August then TTC in August :D :D 

I am no longer in school or college and decided not to go to uni. I work full time, am a Deputy Manager or a Nursery and am doing qualifications whilst i work :D 

xxx
xxx


----------



## skybluheaven

MackMomma8 said:


> I'm 28 too!! WTT for our first. :) DH and I have been married almost 2 years, together for about 3. We were friends for 10 years before we started dating. I'm currently working on my BA in History, but I've put it on hold until I can find the motivation to finish.


grrr i know what u mean about motivation!!!! lol


----------



## Pugmommy

^^I didn't motivate to do my undergrad until I was 28! Then I did it all in 4 years. Then slept a lot. :)


----------



## almostXmagic

hi! im 20, 21 in spetember. have been with my OH for a year and 9 months (almost) planning on getting engaged next fall and then we will TTC our first a year after marriage.


----------



## MackMomma8

I've been working on mine on and off since I graduated high school... 10 years ago. :haha: My entire degree is a major in history with minors in english and philosophy.


----------



## skybluheaven

Pugmommy said:


> ^^I didn't motivate to do my undergrad until I was 28! Then I did it all in 4 years. Then slept a lot. :)

lol i know right!!


----------



## skybluheaven

almostXmagic said:


> hi! im 20, 21 in spetember. have been with my OH for a year and 9 months (almost) planning on getting engaged next fall and then we will TTC our first a year after marriage.

 Awww congrats on ur future plans...they sound lovely!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

MackMomma8 said:


> I've been working on mine on and off since I graduated high school... 10 years ago. :haha: My entire degree is a major in history with minors in english and philosophy.

eek lol I hated my philosophy teacher...grrr such a jerk...thought he was God or something!!!


----------



## LoveCakes

I'm 26, married about a year and wwt until next year some time for our first :)


----------



## babyb54

I'm 24, DH is 27. We got married last August (our order is all off - dated for 2 months, moved in together, bought a house a year later, then got married, haha). Hoping to TTC early next year for our first. I'm still in school (though I work full time), but I FINALLY graduate in December. CAN'T WAIT for that to be done!


----------



## wanaBmummy

almostXmagic said:


> hi! im 20, 21 in spetember. have been with my OH for a year and 9 months (almost) planning on getting engaged next fall and then we will TTC our first a year after marriage.

Hey your the same as me :) 20, 21 in September....when's your birthday?? 

xx


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Im 19, have been with my other half for about 2 years and a bit and have lived together for over a year. I'm waiting for a proposal :haha:

Oh and I'm studying for my degree in Psychology, my exams have just started :nope:


----------



## skybluheaven

jemsbabyblues said:


> Im 19, have been with my other half for about 2 years and a bit and have lived together for over a year. I'm waiting for a proposal :haha:
> 
> Oh and I'm studying for my degree in Psychology, my exams have just started :nope:

eek...i feel for u bc i know exactly how those exams are!!!!!


----------



## Nimzbaby

I'm 24, 25 next month. Also getting married next month the day before my birthday ))
My oh is 28. We've been together 3 years, living together for 1 and a half. We plan to start ntnp in 2 days time, and then formally ttc from our wedding night . I finished at uni 2 years ago, and am a qualified nurse!!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Not fun at all :nope: My hand hurts from my exam this morning...think I wrote about 12 pages worth :coffee:


----------



## skybluheaven

Nimzbaby said:


> I'm 24, 25 next month. Also getting married next month the day before my birthday ))
> My oh is 28. We've been together 3 years, living together for 1 and a half. We plan to start ntnp in 2 days time, and then formally ttc from our wedding night . I finished at uni 2 years ago, and am a qualified nurse!!

how exciting!!!!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

jemsbabyblues said:


> Not fun at all :nope: My hand hurts from my exam this morning...think I wrote about 12 pages worth :coffee:


yeah thats the issue with psychology...tons of writing and here they are serious about APA (American Psychological Association) format on papers!!! boooooooo


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Yep, we have to do that too :dohh:


----------



## immimx

hi im 22, 23 in october and OH is 22 in two weeks. He have JUST moved in together :cloud9:
not married yet! i think that will be a while away... i reckon we will have our first before marraige?! 
i have also JUST finished uni (i handed in all my coursework folders today!!!) so yeah things are looking up.. 
:happydance:


----------



## MrsBates

Hi, I am 31 and married. I have two older children from a previous relationship, they are (boy) 13 and (girl) 10 and me an hubby will be ttc our first child together when I have finished my final exams this summer for my degree


----------



## ttcbaby.189

I am 21 years old, I will be 22 in August. My fiance is 23 and will be 24 in October. We do not have any kids, but we are patiently waiting to try for our first. We do have two puppies, who are our kids for now :) 

We are engaged, getting married May 19 of next year (2012)...we are living together in a two bedroom place. We were trying for a little while, but since we are only a year away from the wedding, we are waiting :) :) 

We are both in school, I am going for Pharmacy Technician, and my fiance is going for Construction. I have a great shot to becoming a manager at my current job, so that is another good reason to wait :)


----------



## GabiRose

I'm 19, 20 next month and am currently in my first year at uni (exams are nearly done for me... just 1 left thank God!) OH and I are moving in together in July and have been together for nearly a year and a half :D


----------



## MadamRose

Im 18 almost 19

We have one who has just turned 7months and WTT for #2

Married since july 2010

Startign uni september 2011 doing a BE'd in primary education


----------



## bellaem

I am 22 (23 in two weeks!) and OH is 31. OH has 4 kids already (11, 9, 5, and 3). We are WTC -our- first.

Living together. I'm pretty sure OH has wanted to propose but I've always said I never wanted to get married (its not personal, I've always felt that way). 

Not in school, completed an associates when I was 18 and that was all I could afford. I've always wanted to go back but it just isn't possible.

I just stopped taking Hormone contraceptives for the first time in 7 years!:happydance:


----------



## LunaRose

skybluheaven said:


> LunaRose said:
> 
> 
> Hey :flower:
> 
> My name is Lisa, I'm 24 & I have a 23 month old son called Jayden. We are currently WTT indefinitely .. Hopefully we will be TTC in the next few years :(
> 
> I've been with my OH for almost 7 years & we are living together. No wedding bells as of yet, much to my dismay! I can't wait to get married!
> 
> I hope u hear those wedding bells soon!!!!Click to expand...

Me too! Hurry up OH!!

We are practically living as a married couple already .. Mortgage, child, ect .. So I told him I better get a bloody nice ring or I'll say no, as the only difference to me is a piece of paper .. I'm only joking obviously, but if it gets me a gorgeous engagement ring I don't mind teasing him a little bit :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs_T

I'm 24, 25 in August and OH is 27, 28 in October. We have been married for 9 months and together for nearly 7 years. We have lived together for 3 and a half years. We will be trying for our first around August to September this year - cannot wait!


----------



## skybluheaven

immimx said:


> hi im 22, 23 in october and OH is 22 in two weeks. He have JUST moved in together :cloud9:
> not married yet! i think that will be a while away... i reckon we will have our first before marraige?!
> i have also JUST finished uni (i handed in all my coursework folders today!!!) so yeah things are looking up..
> :happydance:

bet ur so glad to have uni behind u!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Nimzbaby said:


> I'm 24, 25 next month. Also getting married next month the day before my birthday ))
> My oh is 28. We've been together 3 years, living together for 1 and a half. We plan to start ntnp in 2 days time, and then formally ttc from our wedding night . I finished at uni 2 years ago, and am a qualified nurse!!

well that will be a happy bday!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

MrsBates said:


> Hi, I am 31 and married. I have two older children from a previous relationship, they are (boy) 13 and (girl) 10 and me an hubby will be ttc our first child together when I have finished my final exams this summer for my degree

good luck on ur final exams and ttc!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

ttcbaby.189 said:


> I am 21 years old, I will be 22 in August. My fiance is 23 and will be 24 in October. We do not have any kids, but we are patiently waiting to try for our first. We do have two puppies, who are our kids for now :)
> 
> We are engaged, getting married May 19 of next year (2012)...we are living together in a two bedroom place. We were trying for a little while, but since we are only a year away from the wedding, we are waiting :) :)
> 
> We are both in school, I am going for Pharmacy Technician, and my fiance is going for Construction. I have a great shot to becoming a manager at my current job, so that is another good reason to wait :)

congrats on engagement and good luck on ttc!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

GabiRose said:


> I'm 19, 20 next month and am currently in my first year at uni (exams are nearly done for me... just 1 left thank God!) OH and I are moving in together in July and have been together for nearly a year and a half :D

^^^what she fails to mention is how adorable her OH is!!! Hes got great hair...what can i say!! lol Good luck on that last exam girly!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

mummytochloe said:


> Im 18 almost 19
> 
> We have one who has just turned 7months and WTT for #2
> 
> Married since july 2010
> 
> Startign uni september 2011 doing a BE'd in primary education

Good luck this fall with uni!!!


----------



## kimberley3

22, 23 in july. been with my other half 1year and 6months. 
not married nor engaged live together at his grandmas we help look after her :) we have top floor to ourselfs bathroom bedroom and made the spare room to the living room :D
trying in 15days :) for our first i work full time in resdintial and respite for adults with learning disabilities OH is in uni and has one year left and works as a casal youth worker... and i have two guniea pigs :D:D


----------



## fumbles

I love hearing everyones stories! 

I'm 27 OH is 29, we've been together since I was 18. lived together for 5 years and have been married for 2 years. I've finished my doctorate a few years ago and OH finished his masters a scarily long time ago! (I know what you girls mean about studying, exams and procrastinating....urgh the things we do!)
No babies yet, WTT date keeps getting pushed further and further back! :dohh:
Hoping that 2012 or early 2013 we'll be TTC. 

It's weird to see your whole life summarized in a few lines! 

We have a dog and I also like cheese :haha:


----------



## XxTanixX

Hehe so apparently I'm the little kid of the group:haha: I'm 17, 18 in October. OH is 18, 19 in September. We're exactly 13 months apart lol. We're not engaged, we previously were but turned out not to be ready. I had a magnificent ring but lost it two weeks ago :sad2:. OH said it was okay, and that we'll just get another. So we are now on the hunt for one :blush: I don't have any children yet, unless there is one in my belly lol. My only current plan for right now is to finish high school.


----------



## cleckner04

how old are u ladies? 24 :flower:

Do u have any kids yet or are u waiting to TTC ur first? Just one. Emma who is 21 months old!

Are u married...engadged(if so when's the date)...living together...so on so forth? Married for 7 years. Been together for nearly 10. 

Are any of u in school? For what? Nope. I got married straight out of high school at 17 and moved several states away to be with my DH. And just never had the chance to go to school. I think when I'm done having kids and they all start school, I'll start school too. :D Early childhood education is what I'd love to go for. :thumbup:


----------



## skybluheaven

LunaRose said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaRose said:
> 
> 
> Hey :flower:
> 
> My name is Lisa, I'm 24 & I have a 23 month old son called Jayden. We are currently WTT indefinitely .. Hopefully we will be TTC in the next few years :(
> 
> I've been with my OH for almost 7 years & we are living together. No wedding bells as of yet, much to my dismay! I can't wait to get married!
> 
> I hope u hear those wedding bells soon!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Hurry up OH!!
> 
> We are practically living as a married couple already .. Mortgage, child, ect .. So I told him I better get a bloody nice ring or I'll say no, as the only difference to me is a piece of paper .. I'm only joking obviously, but if it gets me a gorgeous engagement ring I don't mind teasing him a little bit :haha: :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: i know thats the truth


----------



## skybluheaven

kimberley3 said:


> 22, 23 in july. been with my other half 1year and 6months.
> not married nor engaged live together at his grandmas we help look after her :) we have top floor to ourselfs bathroom bedroom and made the spare room to the living room :D
> trying in 15days :) for our first i work full time in resdintial and respite for adults with learning disabilities OH is in uni and has one year left and works as a casal youth worker... and i have two guniea pigs :D:D

awww such an honorable job!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm 31, WTT for #1, married almost a year. Graduated from college and have a master's degree. Work in banking.


----------



## almostXmagic

wanaBmummy said:


> almostXmagic said:
> 
> 
> hi! im 20, 21 in spetember. have been with my OH for a year and 9 months (almost) planning on getting engaged next fall and then we will TTC our first a year after marriage.
> 
> Hey your the same as me :) 20, 21 in September....when's your birthday??
> 
> xxClick to expand...

hey cool! mine is the 23rd. yours?


----------



## aubreee

I love reading those kinda threads :flower:

I'm 24, 25 in July:shock: and the OH is 29. Just finishing up my masters in Psychology and moving in with OH this summer if all goes well. Hope to start Ntnp maybe next year, but most likely not gonna be actively TTC before 2013.
but to be honest i am surprised by how damn broody I am, never expected that :haha:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I'm 27 and hubby is 32, we have been married almost a year. We live together and are wtc baby number one. I'm a dance teacher owning my own dance and fitness studio x


----------



## Twag

I am 31 my DH is 33 both of our birthdays are in April and 10 days apart :)
We got married in October 2010 and have been together for 5 years, we got engaged after 6 months of knowing each other and we moved in together after about 2 months lol
We own a little 2 bedroom house which we share with our two Furry babies Lela & Chloe (they are Shar Pei dogs(the wrinkly ones))

We are also both accountants but I am still trying to finish my qualification hence WTT until August 2012 as that is when I should hopefully get my last exam results!

I have 2 accountancy exams in 23 days :(

We are WTT for our 1st


----------



## simno1

I'm 28 and OH is 27, we have been married a year next month and start trying for our first next week - I can't wait to be a Mummy :)


----------



## anniepie

I'm 32, OH is 36 in a few months. Not married yet. OH set a TTC date of September, but he knows I want to be married first, so I'm battling that in my head at the moment (OH suggested a quick wedding- we both want a small thing- but I'm still waiting on the ring). Just off BCP and just had my first AF in 18 months :dance:

Have an undergrad in genetics, a doctorate in cancer biology which I finished 5 years ago....and can't stop studying- then went on to get a diploma in personal training and sports massage therapy....and I'm just completing (the first of) my pilates qualifications!! Almost went back to uni this year to do a fast track masters in physiotherapy, but decided I didn't want to do it at the same time as having a baby, and didn't want to wait another 2 years for my first baby!! So maybe I'll do that in a few years...


----------



## Jackyx

Hi :hi:

This is such a lovely forum i'm so glad i came across it :happydance:

My names Jacky, i am 23 this july, i have been with my OH for nearly 6 years- he is 9 years older then me 
(we met at work- i know it sounds weird that he was so much older and i was so young but we work in the same place and just grew as friends :) )

We're not married and not in a rush to, neither me or my family are into the whole marriage thing so i don't mind if i do or i don't.

Oh and we have 2 guinea pigs who we both love like they were our babies lol :)

We will be trying for our first in August :)

I work in IT, passed my first microsoft exam this year :happydance: and will be working towards the next to become a MCITP as i work through this year.


----------



## 0203

I am 20 and my oh is 24 :) we have been together nearly 2 and half years and have been living together for almost a year :) we are wtc our first and have a long wait ahead of us :( we are both really looking forward to starting a family together but have decided it would be best to wait as we would like to get married first (i'm hoping for a ring soon )


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Hey ladies 

My name is Carly im 29, and i have a little boy whos just turned 1 Aiden <3
I cant wait for next one... oh and we arnt married cant afford it lol xx


----------



## gflady

Hello!

I seem to be a perpetual student too, anniepie; on my 3rd degree.

I'm 29 in 2 weeks, and DH is 28. I finish my course in adult nursing in december (this year). Will start TTC numero uno in 2012.

We've been married 7 years and together for almost 10 years. It's taking a flipping long time to start TTC.


----------



## msbanks

Hey i'm 33 with 5 kids already!
Im married. 10 years in december actually. Thats pretty scary!
Im in mhy second year of a midwifery degree and can't wait til I qualify


----------



## Strawberries

Hey :) I'm 19 as is my OH. We have been together for nearly three and a half years and are hoping to move in together next year. I'm in 2nd year at uni doing a masters degree. We'll be NTNP from late 2013, and TTC in 2014 :)


----------



## MrsGruffalo

I'm 25, I've been married for 9 months and 3 days, hubby and I have been living together 9 months and 2 days, and when we TTC it will be for our first.

We're loving married life, and so are WTT after our 2nd anniversary so we can have some nice couple time (as we weren't living together before marriage) and get settled.


----------



## mummymunch

I'm 19, i have one LO, i'm engaged hope to be married in june 2013, we'll be trying for anothe baby after we get married, we have been living together for just under 2 years, and will have oficially been together for 2 years in august! 
im currently doing a health and social care course with the OU! But not sure what i want to do in the future!


----------



## ladylou83

Hey Im Lou

Im 27, married to Andrew, and mummy to Erin who was 11 months yesterday. We are waiting till hopefully January 2012 to try for number 2. Hoping for a smoother ride than last time.

xx


----------



## lilmissbroody

Hi everyone, love these threads and having a good nosey :haha:!

my name is lauren and im 18. been with OH for three months, known him for just over six years. oh, and he is 18 too. we havent moved in yet, but i own my own house and he is here at least 5 days a week so he is planning to move in in three months time :happydance:
I am the legal guardian of a four and a half month old boy and have been since he was 10 weeks old.
we have decided to ntnp 2 Jan 2012 (my bday!!) and will start actually ttc in april 2012, for our first biological child.
also, i am doing my bachelor of midwifery at uni full time.
:thumbup:


----------



## bethany1991

Hi everyone I'm 19, I'll be 20 in August, my OH is 19 next week. I'm at university going into my second year of Education Studies in September, hopefully leading on to a PGCE in Early Years Eds at the end of it / after a year of travelling. OH is doing an apprenticeship in Electrical Engineering and is nearly finished.

We are moving in together in the next month or so, but no engagement i'm sure for a while. He told me he'd propose one day when everythings perfect though, he doesn't agree with being engaged for years. and no babies for a long time i'm thinking, at least not til i've finished uni and we have a mortgage


----------



## trgirl308

Hi! I'm 26 and getting married in less than a month! I can't wait, he is the best guy ever! And I will be happy to have to have the wedding planning stage over with. Once we get back from the honeymoon we will be stopping birth control and we'll see what happens from there... I have a BA in poli sci, but I recently decided to upgrade my career, so in September I am back to school for another 3 years to get a Financial Planning license... 

Good luck to wanaBmummy for your wedding this year too!


----------



## jess1983

Hi my name is Jessica I am 27 will be 28 in August. I am a going to school to become an Radiologic technician. I have two kids Jeramie 11 and Skye who is 5 I have been married for 9 years it will be ten in August I am WTT because I am on the depo. I want to have a summer baby:thumbup:


----------



## LovingMyLife

Hello, my name is Lindsy. I will be 27 in August. Recently got engaged, so we are starting to plan for our wedding next May/June. We will start TTC baby #1 right after the wedding! Hoping that this year goes by super fast, as I feel like I want a baby more and more each day!!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

almostXmagic said:


> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almostXmagic said:
> 
> 
> hi! im 20, 21 in spetember. have been with my OH for a year and 9 months (almost) planning on getting engaged next fall and then we will TTC our first a year after marriage.
> 
> Hey your the same as me :) 20, 21 in September....when's your birthday??
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> hey cool! mine is the 23rd. yours?Click to expand...

sorry i took a while to reply i lost the thread lol. Mines the 6th so 2 weeks before yours :D xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

trgirl308 said:


> Hi! I'm 26 and getting married in less than a month! I can't wait, he is the best guy ever! And I will be happy to have to have the wedding planning stage over with. Once we get back from the honeymoon we will be stopping birth control and we'll see what happens from there... I have a BA in poli sci, but I recently decided to upgrade my career, so in September I am back to school for another 3 years to get a Financial Planning license...
> 
> Good luck to wanaBmummy for your wedding this year too!

Aww thankyou :D you too. I know what you mean..i just want the wedding day to arrive now and be able to relax :) My friend at work is getting married in July and a girl i went to school with is getting married 5 days before me! Its all going on lol xx


----------



## megan2boys

I am new here!!

I am 24 and have been married about 6.5 years....7 this December! We have 2 little boys. Asher will be 5 in December and Noah will be 3 this July. We are WTT and not sure when we will start. Could be as early as 2-3 months or as late as early 2012....I have been DYING to get pregnant.....MAJOR baby fever but, waiting has been the best due to my difficult pregnancies!


----------



## hunniechunks

:hi: Hello everyone,

I'm 30 and my hubby is 38, we've been together for 12 years and married for 8. We have a little boy already who is 16 months and are WTT #2 (hopefully starting in the Autumn) so i've just started lurking in this section :blush:

x


----------



## Marini_Mare

hello :) 
I'm 25, married, hubby is 25 too :) we got married when we were both 23 after dating for 5 months, first 2mo was long distance (we're both from MA, he was stationed in WA) we were both on diff sides of the country then I visited him, stayed 2 weeks longer than I should've ;) I came home, he followed me 3 weeks later then 10 days later we went back to WA & I stayed 2 months - we got married 3 weeks before he was deployed, didn't REALLY live together before we got married ;) we lived at home back in MA for almost a year before we re-located to KS for his new job post- air force :thumbup: now that we're settled in here we're NTNP but I only stopped my BCP may2, so waiting to regulate to actually "try" :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

Im 20
Have an 18 month old little boy :D
Live with my OH - NOT married NOT even engaged :hissy:
And im being made to wait til august next year to ttc our 2nd bubs!


:flower:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm 29, will be 30 in just under 6 weeks! Hubby will be 30 the day before me :)

We've been married 9 1/2 months (just realised, if we'd conceived a 'honeymoon' baby we'd be new parents right now :headspin: ), were engaged for 8 months, been together for 7.5 years. No kidlets yet, we're WTT for our first.

I'm not at uni, but since I was there full time for 8 years I think I've done my share ;) I'm doing a work-based qualification just now, which will take me another 2.5 years or so. It's that, plus saving for a house, plus saving in general, that's keeping us in WTT. Hoping to be TTC in 2 years! :happydance:


----------



## TattieSoup

Hi folks - great to hear everyone's stories! What a spread of ages we seem to have here!

I'm 22 (23 in July) and OH is 27 (28 in December). We will have been together four years on my birthday. We are engaged, getting married on February 3rd 2012. We have been living together about two years now, first renting and then bought our own two bed flat in January 2010.

We're WTT for our first baby because we are both students, I have 2 years left of my PhD and OH has 3 years left of his BSc. We also have some minor debt from doing up the flat that we want to clear. We will probably wait to try until after I have graduated, but we are definitely waiting until after the wedding.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Hi ladies, I don't frequent this part of the forum much yet, but....hubby has finally agreed will ttc for no.2 next summer :happydance:

My name is Debbie, I'm 28 and have a little girl called Isla - 11 months now :) I can't wait oget pregnant again. so broody.


----------



## joannemojo

Hi im 27, and im living with partner, been together year and a half, marriage will be after baby, and also getting a dog after baby aswell (his plan not mine!). i dont have any kids yet, waiting to try for my first, but partner has 2 (one boy one girl).

x


----------



## LankyDoodle

I'm 27, had first baby last April at age 26. She is 13 months old. We are TTC now... We have beenmarried several years. I have studied to masters level and have a good, stable career type job. Hope to return to study MSc social work after 2nd bubba.


----------



## mummypig

Hiya! I'm 25! I had my first daughter almost 22 months ago now in August 2009 and am now getting very broody once again! Can't wait to give her a sibling. We've been married since September 2008. I'm a nurse and love my job. Nice to *meet* you all! xxxxxx


----------



## OmiOmen

I am 26 and married and my son is just over a year old. We were NTNP (genuinely not trying but just not preventing either so not DTD more than normal) but we are unsure when (at points if) we will be TTC now. I am a full time student and DH works full time on nights so looks after DS when I am at Uni in the day.


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Hello i'm 28 and OH is 44!
I have a little boy he is very nearly 7 months - we plan to wait a little and then try for another!


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

I'm 23, my husbands 25 (26 in October) We've got 2 kids, dd who's nearly 4 and ds who's just 1. 
We have been together since December 2005 and got married in December 2010 after a 4 year engagement.:blush:
We are now in limbo as to whether ttc #3 and when.:wacko:


----------



## gingerbaby4us

hubby and I are both 27. We started dating at 19 (whoah that time flew by!) We are married, have been for almost 3 years. We have an adorable 7 mo daughter. I can't wait to make more babies but I will be waiting a while. Hubby is in school for one thing, also I'd like a vbac so I need to space the pregnancies to make sure my uterus is in tip top shape!


----------



## Amarna

skybluheaven said:


> Im curious about a few things....how old are u ladies...im 28!!!
> 
> Do u have any kids yet or are u waiting to TTC ur first? I have one almost 8 month old!!!
> 
> Are u married...engadged(if so when's the date)...living together...so on so forth? Not married here...no date set...marriage kinda scares me lol.
> 
> Are any of u in school? For what? I finished my masters in psychology and was thinking of going for doctorate buuuut I don't know im also trying to get certified as lactation consultant right now.
> 
> Anything else u wanna share???

One daughter, she turned four about a month ago. She can be a handful but is the light of my life. :)

I'm married. We tied the knot 4.5 years ago or thereabouts.

I'm in school right now for my BA in History. I may go on afterwards for either my MA in history with a goal toward a Ph.D or I may go for an MPA. We'll see, I'm not sure what I want, I may even get my MPA and go part time for my MA and Ph.D while working if I can swing it. :blush: I know what I want to do but it may not be the most practical choice.


----------



## mummy to be

Hi.... :flower: my name is Mandy. I am 27 and i am a wife and stay at home mum of 2. Layla is 2 and Dustin is 14 week. I have had the IUS (mirena) put in and we are having it taken out again in June (next year) so i am waiting to TTC #3 :) My hubby and I have been together for 7 years and married for 1 :) 
I am also studying for Business management and we are planning to move back to the Gold Coast to run our own Pest Control Business within the next 5 months! Scary but exciting and stressful all at once :) 

:hugs:


----------



## Raincloud

I'm 19, no kids but two losses. He's 22, we're not married and don't plan on it until after baby #1! Although I am expecting a ring soon. ;)


----------



## twickywabbit

skybluheaven said:


> Im curious about a few things....how old are u ladies...im 28!!!
> 
> Do u have any kids yet or are u waiting to TTC ur first? I have one almost 8 month old!!!
> 
> Are u married...engadged(if so when's the date)...living together...so on so forth? Not married here...no date set...marriage kinda scares me lol.
> 
> Are any of u in school? For what? I finished my masters in psychology and was thinking of going for doctorate buuuut I don't know im also trying to get certified as lactation consultant right now.
> 
> Anything else u wanna share???

Well, I am 19.

WTT for my first. Ugh, and am I getting broody. :haha:

I am married to my wonderful husband, this June will make it one year. :cloud9: <3

Both Hubby and I are in school, I am in English and he is in Pharmacy school.


I am writing on my second novel and I love to cook and practice yoga. :)


----------



## dizzy65

hey:) im wtt my second beautiful child. we already have a little boy, he is 9 months old tomorrow :cloud9:

I am 21.5 years old.. you no the extra .5 counts he he 

I am engaged to my wonderful OH of 5 years we plan on getting married May 2012, so we are pretty excited :)

Im plannin on becoming a photographer (once i get my stuff, i.e camera) i will specialise in new borns and maternity style stuff( i love the pregnant belly) but wont shy away from other projects people want me to do!! also concidering being a lactation consultant


----------



## domesticbliss

Just turned 27 (yikes...)
No kids, waiting to try.
Newlywed, just married this past November.
In school, have been for a long time, working on BA in Community Development
Just got the go ahead from my doctor that I can TTC safely while on some much needed medications, good news, I thought I was going to have to taper off over the course of a year before TTC!


----------



## broodybelle

Both 29. Married. Been together 6.5 years. No children. 2 cats. Both work full time. Both graduates. Christians. Think that sums us up in a nutshell but makes us sound rather more dull than we are in reality!


----------



## Pearls18

Hi everyone- lots of people waiting for babies due to schooling I see! Not exactly sure how to fit the next baby in...really want a 3 year gap but not sure how to achieve my career around that :/ I keep changing my mind as to what to prioritise- on the one hand I think get the career sorted everything will be more stable etc but on the other hand as we've started the family I think let's get the family we want sorted then worry about work. So hard! Anyway.....
1) We are both 23
2) We have an 8 month old boy, WTT #2 2012/13
3) We have been married for 5 months but together for 6 years
4) I'm a history graduate, just about to start work as an archives assistant but have started volunteering in a youth club and doing a work placement at a school in the hope of applying to do a PGCE next year to become a history teacher.


----------



## WelshOneEmma

I am 32, OH is 30.

We are getting married on 15th October this year. have been together 6 years (will be 7 by the time we get married). No babies yet but due to have my IUD removed in September. Counting down the days!

Currently have 3 cats, a dog, a chameleon and fish!


----------



## heathermg

Im 24 and my df is 25

We originally lived 242 miles apart and travelled to see each other for 2 days every week for nearly 2 years.
I then moved away from my family to be with him. Lived at his parents for 8 months and then bought our first house which we have now been in for over 2 years :-D

We got engaged in August 2009 and are getting married on the 6th August this year 

Coming off my bcp next week and will ttc straightaway! :-D

Currently have a 1 and a half year beagle named Riley who is my surrogate baby! My oh got him for me last january for my birthday to keep the broodiness at bay for a little longer! haha xx


----------



## CeeDee

I&#8217;m the first geriatric on this thread. 

I&#8217;m 34 DH 37.

DH has a 7 year old daughter, my lovely stepdaughter. I come off BCP next week.

We were married in January been together for almost 4 years. I currently own my own home, but we are looking to have a house built in the next few months.

Just finished my Masters in Business of Administration and currently working as a Forensic Auditor with the Federal government.


----------



## rubydoo1

Hi everyone :hugs:
Me & OH are both 22 and WTT our first. We aren't planning on getting married for a couple of years yet as we are happy with things as they are for now (plus we couldn't afford to yet!) 
Lovely reading about you all :flower:
x


----------



## smokey

Im 30 (just turned) OH is 31, we been together for over 11 years married for 3 and why are waiting till after November to TTC our 2nd little monkey :)


----------



## NG09

I am 29, DH is 37. We have been together for 5 years, married for almost 2 years. We have one LO who is 9.5 months and we are wtt for number 2 at the mo!


----------



## almostXmagic

wanaBmummy said:


> almostXmagic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almostXmagic said:
> 
> 
> hi! im 20, 21 in spetember. have been with my OH for a year and 9 months (almost) planning on getting engaged next fall and then we will TTC our first a year after marriage.
> 
> Hey your the same as me :) 20, 21 in September....when's your birthday??
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> hey cool! mine is the 23rd. yours?Click to expand...
> 
> sorry i took a while to reply i lost the thread lol. Mines the 6th so 2 weeks before yours :D xxClick to expand...

haha awesome! (i lost the thread too so took me awhile to respond as well lol)


----------



## sandflower

I'm 29 and single--joined here when some symptoms showed up. I plan on wwt until my very late 30's or after marriage, whichever comes first.


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

HEllo all :) I am 23 in July and partner is 21. Engaged and looking at wedding dates around August next year :) also going to start ttc about September next year. We already have one baby called Lily-May who is 3 months old.:)


----------



## mrsSch

Hi, im 27, a registered adult nurse for 6yrs, married in dec 2010 and have a 10yr old son. ive been with my hubby for 5yrs, son from a previous relationship. We're going to ttc about august time, im really scared this time round, what if ive forgot everything ?lol


----------



## venusrockstar

I'm 30 years old, turning 31 this September. I have one daughter who is almost 11 months old. We are going to be trying for baby #2 in a few months time. 

I got married in Oct 2008 and have been with my hubby for almost 10 years. I finished college 9 years ago and have been working at an insurance company for almost 5 years. I am currently still on maternity leave until the end of July. I got a total of 13 months off. (I'm in Canada)


----------



## Meler87

Hi..I'm 23, 24 in October, OH is 22, 23 in July. We have been together for 4 years and both finished our degress last year. We bought a house together and moved in last November.

No children...we shall be waiting a while as I am returning to uni in Sept to do my masters in Social Work  I'm just very broody!!


----------



## KeltheBell

Hi ladies! I'm 27, hubby is also 27, we've been together 12 years in February, married for 2 years and ahve been trying for our first baby for 10 months. We have however been trying to sell our first home and buy what we hope will be our family house, which we've just moved into after 2 years trying to sell, so hoping that now thats sorted, a BFP will be next!
xxx


----------



## MissyBee

I'm twenty. OH and I are not married or engaged, but living together. We dated a few years ago, but broke up back then and then got together again a little over a year ago. He was my first love <3 and we have one angel baby :angel:


----------



## ismiaisha

Hey everyone
I'm 19 will be 20 in August and just got married in March. 
I'm a housewife and will be a sahm once we have children(will start TTC in September)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I'm 23 and will be 24 in September. DH is 25. We have been together for 6 1/2 yrs and will be married for 5 in October! We always said we'd wait at least 5 years before TTC and what do you know... we are TTC starting the end of August. I'm a full time student going for a Bachelor's of Science in Nursing. I graduate next May (which is why the TTC date, I want a due date after graduation). I will work for at least 2 years and then I'm going to go back to get my CRNA which will take 3 more years but will allow me to do anesthesia. :)


----------



## Kiki1993

Hey, I'm 18 been with my partner a bit over 2 and a half years :cloud9: We are engaged and would like to get married one day (10th of december but not sure on the year) but nowadays marriage seems more of a way to get money of of the happy couple and not as important as it use to be so we aren't fussy so long as we are together! :thumbup: 
I am a full time student who will qualify to work in nurseries this time next year and other half is a caravan technician (he is going to be looking for a job in welding in a couple of years) which would be better pay :happydance: Haha! 
Once this is done and we get a nice house we will be TTC but not sure when that will be, Best case scenario is 3 years worst case scenario is 4 and a half :dohh: Sooooo long!!!!
And it would be our first baby x


----------



## comotion89

Im Gail im 22, WTT for first LO IN 2013, not married hinting at the OH about proposing lol, im a Nurse in an interracial relatonship, ive also got a soft spot for old people love talking and spendin time with the oldies :D and dying to have a baby right now!!!


----------



## joeybrooks

I am 30, as is my partner
We have been together since we were 17 and got engaged this christmas. Was so happy I literally cried for hours. Even though the proposal was overdue, I was still shocked and delighted.

Having discussed the wedding etc, we realised how expensive it is going to be and how long we will have to save for it. Due to our ages, it isnt really best for us to get married then have kids, so we are thinking about doing it sooner rather than later.

We are waiting to conceive our first, but as I have mentioned before, not sure what we are waiting for, having discussed this, it seems the time is perfect.

We have been living together, very happily for 5 years, in a house that we own.

What else to share... I go to Weight Watchers religously and have lost 5 stone and kept it off close to 4 years. Not much else to share I am afraid, except for the fact that OH and I are still big kids ourselves, so this should be interesting...


----------



## luciforms

I'm 18 and have been with my partner for just over a year, living together for 4 and a bit months :) We're both at uni, so marriage and TTC has to hold off til we're done.


----------



## Smile181c

I'm 20 and me and my OH have been together for nearly 4 and a half years :cloud9: we've been engaged for nearly 2 months and are planning to get married on the 15th September 2012 :) 

I'm an admin assistant, but I'm going back to college in september part time to do a health studies course then I'll be going to uni (hopefully) to become a midwife :) DF is a qualified roofer! We've lived together for 3 years and we're currently saving money for a mortgage (family are basically paying for our wedding as gifts :cloud9:)

Once I have got my degree and we have our own house, we'll start to discuss TTC in a bit more detail but for now it looks like we're WTT for at least 4/5 years! So I'm in it for the long haul :dohh: x


----------



## momplus2

im 25 with 2 kids (hoping for #3 but not looking good)
i have been with oh for 8 years 5 engaged....looking at next year to get married
and we officially own our first home!


----------



## mom2pne

I'm 37. Will be 38 in late September. 

I have 5 boys and 3 angels. 

I've been married for nearly 14 and a half years. My OH and I got married on our 5th together anniversary.


----------



## sambam

Im 21 ! Married my hubby when I was 19 and got our first house when I was 17 - he's 24. We have 2 girls who are 3 and 1, and lost our 3rd pregnancy in january :cry: We don't really have a set date on ttc again, we're just kinda seeing what happens! But I know for certrain we will be taking the laid back approach when ttc again, coz we were far to stressed when it came to ovulation sticks etc... And i was a pee on a stick freak! Im a stay at home mummy, and my husband is a self employed plasterer. I was at college before I had the kids, and done my HNC in social care, so once they're off to nursery/school, I would like to go back to uni or find a job - my dream is to be a midwife :flower:


----------



## Reyba

My OH and I are both 21 and we're getting married on 24th June 2012 :) We have been together for just over 6 years and have been engaged for a year and a half.

We would love 2 kids although I've become more used to the idea of having more but first we have to see our financial and job situation before we start trying for our first. We're hoping to buy a house in the next two years so we probably won't have any money left after that!


----------

